# Hello



## Clint (Jun 6, 2011)

I was an aircraft mechanic and worked on F-84F and F-100D aircraft while I was in the 509th and 511th Fighter Bomber Squadrons of the 405th Fighter Bomber Wing during 1955-1958.

I signed up here so I could see some of the pictures being posted.

Clint


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the family Clint.... Do share some stories and pics please!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## imalko (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome! It would be nice to hear about some of your experiances.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome aboard Sir!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Clint (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks to all for the nice welcome.

I will have to dig out some of my old pictures and slides and see about scanning some to post.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the family


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Clint and I'm looking forward to seeing some of your photos.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Clint (Jun 8, 2011)

I have started an album - not much right now but will add more later.

405th Fighter Bomber Wing - Warbird Photo Album


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard Clint.


----------



## A4K (Jun 16, 2011)

With all, welcome mate! Be great to hear your stories...

Evan


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Clint. 8)


Wheels


----------

